# Outside



## kiddo (Mar 22, 2007)

In my apricot tree.

http://www.waldenwoodworks.com


----------



## ctwxlvr (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice


----------



## les-smith (Mar 22, 2007)

Very nice.  Is that Silly Putty I see.[]


----------



## Mikey (Mar 22, 2007)

Well, money doesn't grow on trees, but nice pens apparently do.[8D][]


----------



## LEAP (Mar 22, 2007)

Very nice, I think this is your best picture so far.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 22, 2007)

looks great Kiddo l cant see any bugs []


----------



## bob393 (Mar 22, 2007)

Well done!


----------

